# Cursor Control with batch?



## NoNamed (Dec 22, 2009)

Is it possible to move the cursor, and click with it, using a batch file?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Since you can't click with the cursor in the Command Prompt window, I'm guessing you mean the Mouse cursor?
Batch doesn't have any commands for controlling the mouse. AutoIt or AutoHotKey can simulate mouse movement and clicks though. You can have the mouse instantly jump to a new location, or move it slowly so you can see it being moved.

Been a while since I've used either, and never did anything too complicated with them, so I won't be much help using them.They both have plenty of tutorials written about using them; Google can inundate you with links to peruse.


----------

